# Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος = If words don't get through, a beating will | If all else fails, there's always the stick



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

«*Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος*» λέει η παροιμία — και στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου μπορείτε να διαβάσετε από πού ξεκίνησε για να φτάσει εδώ που έφτασε. Εμείς εδώ να δούμε μεταφράσεις. Στον Κοραή η μετάφραση επιχειρεί απόδοση του ελληνικού:
*If words don't get through, a beating will.* | _Σταμάτα να φωνάζεις, γιατί αλλιώς, θα σε δείρω. Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει ράβδος. = Stop yelling, otherwise I'm going to thrash you. If words don't get through to you, perhaps a beating will._

Εγώ θυμήθηκα ένα άλλο νήμα, για το καρότο και το μαστίγιο. 
Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε:
*If the carrot fails, there’s always the stick.*

Συνδυάζεται με την πολιτική της ισχύος (big stick ideology) που συνδέθηκε με το σλόγκαν του Θεόδωρου Ρούσβελτ, που είχε πει σε λόγο στο Σικάγο το 1903:
There is a homely old adage which runs: "*Speak softly and carry a big stick*; you will go far." If the American nation will speak softly, and yet build and keep at a pitch of the highest training a thoroughly efficient navy, the Monroe Doctrine will go far.

Από την άλλη, όσοι πιστεύουν ότι το ξύλο βγήκε από τον παράδεισο, παραλείπουν εντελώς τα λόγια: *Spare the rod and spoil the child*, λένε.

Είδα σ’ ένα άλλο λεξικό τον παρακάτω ιδιωματισμό με rod αντί για rock. Όχι, το σωστό είναι rock, αυτό ταιριάζει με το υγρό στοιχείο, μια και πρόκειται για παροιμία των ναυτικών, όπως έγραφε ο Ντισραέλι:

There is a Cornish proverb, ‘*Those who will not be ruled by the rudder must be ruled by the rock*’—the strands of Cornwall, so often covered with wrecks, could not fail to impress on the imaginations of its inhabitants the two objects from whence they drew this salutary proverb. 
Η σημασία της παροιμίας: Those who won't listen to reason must bear the consequences.

Υπάρχει κι ένα λατινικό, *a verbis ad verbera*, δηλαδή «από τα λόγια στη ράβδο», αλλά κι αυτό έχει διαφορετική χρήση. Παράδειγμα:
_The encounter between the rivals in love swiftly moved a verbis ad verbera._

Τελικά, πιο πολύ απ’ όλα μου άρεσε του Κοραή, αλλά και ένα κομμάτι του Σοπενάουερ (όχι επειδή συμφωνώ μαζί του):
It does not seem to me wise of governments and legislative bodies to promote any such folly by attempting to do away with flogging as a punishment in civil or military life. Their idea is that they are acting in the interests of humanity; but, in point of fact, they are doing just the opposite; for the abolition of flogging will serve only to strengthen this inhuman and abominable superstition, to which so many sacrifices have already been made. For all offences, except the worst, a beating is the obvious, and therefore the natural penalty; and a man *who will not listen to reason will yield to blows*. It seems to me right and proper to administer corporal punishment to the man who possesses nothing and therefore cannot be fined, or cannot be put in prison because his master's interests would suffer by the loss of his service. ​


----------

